# Advance tickets for opera in Berlin Vienna Munich and Zurich



## iloveChopin (Nov 24, 2013)

My college roommate and I do a bucket list trip every year. Next year we'll do opera in at least 3 of the 4 sites in the header for this msg. 

What experience do any of you have buying advance tickets? If we plan to travel in late February to late March are we already too late? Should we just pick what we'd like to hear/see and go to the various websites or are there smarter ways to find tickets? We're adept at the Met but we need guidance in Europe. 

Thx.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi ILC. I can only speak to Zurich, but maybe some of our more frequent European opera-goers can chime in on the others. Four years ago, I bought tickets online, probably 4 to 6 weeks in advance. The tickets were print-at-home, and it all worked out fine. I don't know of any trustworthy means of getting tickets other than directly from the opera house and don't recall of there were any student ticket options.

Since you're going in Feb, I'll also mention a quirk: coat check was mandatory (but free and efficient) at the Zurich Opera House. The usher was very nice about it, but wouldn't let me enter the box where my seat was until I handed over my coat. She even ran it down to the coat check counter and returned with the claim token.

I do find the operabase.com site a helpful central source for the performance calendars for the various opera houses. Usually it's my first stop for planning a European opera trip.


----------



## iloveChopin (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you, [Mario] Cavaradossi, for your insight on Zurich opera. I'm glad to know that a month or so ahead of time is not definitely "too late" which is what I always worry about!

And I also appreciate the tip on coat check in Zurich.

Finally, I definitely share your high opinion of operabase.com! It is definitely my go-to site whenever I plan, or even just dream, of opera trips!

My 2nd choice, by the way, is Bachtrak.com, which I also find helpful for more than just opera performances.

Tom


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

There are lots of performances at Berlin, Vienna and Munich, and the first two have 3 venues. They're all pretty good for internet booking. Munich has a semi-lottery system but it mostly works out. Tickets at the main house can be scarce when they have a big name cast, but by noting the internet sale opening dates (and time) and being ready to buy you should manage to get something.

As for Zurich, that's on my list for next year too!

Agree about operabase and bachtrack. I spend a lot of time on these.

Please do let us know how you get on. I'm sure you'll have a great time. Feb/Mar? Bring warm clothes!


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

That is a great plan, with great cities ! You would not expect it, but even though Munich is not the capital, it has the highest concentration of opera/concerts in Germany.

I have experience with all cities. Most tickets for February and March 2017 are not on sale yet for the general public. I always check all the performances on their websites months ahead, in Munich / Berlin / Zurich for the state opera it shows on the site when the sales open. Being there on time, at the exact time as it says helps, lots of performances sell out fast, especially when there is a star singer involved. Before that date, there is a lottery system, which is a bit of a guess, I have no experience with that.

In Vienna ticket sales at the state opera opening is not announced on the site, it generally opens 2 months in advance. There is a rule for it, if you want to know the exact details you should contact the box office. Also here, before the day it opens there is a lottery system.

Be advised, Komische oper in Berlin translates most operas in German. If budget is important, Berlin is the cheapest in accommodation in your list. Where are you departing from ? Flying directly into Berlin from overseas is not that easy, it often involves transfers in Amsterdam/Frankfurt, better start in Vienna or Munich first.

Vienna has many smaller houses like Theater an der Wien and Volksoper. Tickets are easier to get and cheaper. Check out my post in this thread on Vienna.

Also very interesting is to go to Dresden, it has a very nice historic opera house. TRavelling by train is convenient, it is in between Munich and Berlin.

Finally, if you have the time, I can recommend a short stay in one of central Europe's best kept secrets: Bratislava. Very near to Vienna, 2 hours by boat, less by bus. Accommodation is very good value for money, and it has 2 opera houses !

PS: I also love Chopin


----------

